# BBQ Grand Salami?



## CraigC

Yesterday the Pit ate some tasso and andouille. Today, besides the butt and chaurice, I decided to throw a 17# fresh turkey into the mix. After brining all night, the bird is in right now and in about an hour I'll rub the butt (injected it earlier) and then it will go in the Pit. After those are done and I can lower the Pit temp, the chaurice will go in. Still have to grind it and stuff it into the casing.

If that doesn't qualify as a "grand Slam", I have no clue what does.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds wonderful...


----------



## buckytom

Heya Craigsy, what is chaurice?

I think I dated a girl named Chaurice. Nice tassos.

No butt rubbing, though. 

Ok, but seriously, what is it?


----------



## CraigC

Chaurice, according to Emeril L. is a sort of Spanish style Chorizo, but not hard. Although I've never tried it, he claims it can be subbed for Andouille. We've made it before, I just can't remember the taste. I'm going to put off making the Boudin (I forgot to defrost the pork liver) until next weekend.


----------



## GotGarlic

It sure sounds like a Grand Salami to me!


----------



## CraigC

The finished bird!


----------



## jennyema

Wow!

That looks incredible!


----------



## Andy M.

Smoked turkey is excellent.  What flavor of smoke did you use?


----------



## erehweslefox

Lovely indeed. I don't have outdoor access so we don't have a smoker setup (YET!) but I do have a stovetop smoker, one of the highlights of our Thanksgiving feast was my smoked beet salad. Have you ever tried, with your large smoker, smoking a pumpkin? That is one thing I would love to try, I imagine smoked pumpkin pie would be quite the treat.

I do know smoked beets is one of my favorite vegetable preparations. The beets get nice and tender, they have a natural sweetness, but the smokey ups the savory and umani notes in them. 

We often resign smoking just to meats, and I agree nothing better in my stovetop smoker than some nice fishies, but vegetables deserve smoke too!

TBS


----------



## CraigC

No pumpkin, I don't like it. Now if you want to talk ABTs, I'm game. They are sort of a vegetable.


----------



## erehweslefox

CraigC said:


> No pumpkin, I don't like it. Now if you want to talk ABTs, I'm game. They are sort of a vegetable.



I like pumpkin quite a bit, as does Beloved Wife. We are still apartment based, so we are working on limited physical resources, but I swear, one of these days I will persuade one of you house dwellers with backyards to either smoke, barbecue, or deep fry a pumpkin.

hey if isn't your thing, no worries. Gourds, we could start you on gourds, though they are the gateway drug to pumpkins...

ABT? 

TBS


----------



## CraigC

erehweslefox said:


> I like pumpkin quite a bit, as does Beloved Wife. We are still apartment based, so we are working on limited physical resources, but I swear, one of these days I will persuade one of you house dwellers with backyards to either smoke, barbecue, or deep fry a pumpkin.
> 
> hey if isn't your thing, no worries. Gourds, we could start you on gourds, though they are the gateway drug to pumpkins...
> 
> *ABT*?
> 
> TBS



Atomic Buffalo Turd. Oh, I used a combo of pecan, oak and cheery.


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> Atomic Buffalo Turd...



Jalapeño pepper stuffed with flavored cream cheese and sometimes a little sausage then wrapped in bacon and smoked.  Also known as BBQ crack.


----------



## Kayelle

Hey Fox, ABT's would work in your stove top smoker! I have one too..think I'll try it.


----------



## erehweslefox

I did not know this was a thing.

My stovetop smoker will be producing turds.

Is there a specific recipe? Or can I just stuff a pepper with anything I have about, wrap it in turkey bacon (Beloved wife = jewish), and go?

Interesting new idea

Yrs,

TBS


----------



## CraigC

The rest of the "salami".

Pork butt, now you see it.






Now its pulled.






Tasso.






There were two trays of andouille, here is one.






The unstuffed chaurice was kind of dry and lumpy, so I ran it through a smaller die and added merlot, mixing it in with the paddle  in the KA. We decided not to smoke it, freezing it as fresh. I may smoke some of it later. I'm also debating about stuffing the boudin when I make it, since boudin balls seem to be very popular.

chaurice






I tried Myron Mixon's process for the pork butt, it was good, but I'm going back to my way next time.


----------



## erehweslefox

Craig, you are in this post making me feel bad for living in an apartment and not having a back yard!

I am gonna have to wait till our next camping trip, in January, until I have anything cooking wise that competes. 

Also, marrying a Jewess, I am now constrained in that I can't use pork. I salivate at your pork butt (yeah I doubt you ever expected to hear that phrase). 

It does look nice. Keep the bbq pit pictures coming, I am a fan.

TBS


----------



## medtran49

erehweslefox said:


> I did not know this was a thing.
> 
> My stovetop smoker will be producing turds.
> 
> *Is there a specific recipe?* Or can I just stuff a pepper with anything I have about, wrap it in turkey bacon (Beloved wife = jewish), and go?
> 
> Interesting new idea
> 
> Yrs,
> 
> TBS


 
Since no one else has answered you, no there's not, and it doesn't even have to be cream cheese.  It's sort of a make it your own kind of dish/appy.  The idea has been around for a long time and it's quite a popular dish.  There is even a holder for whole peppers so they can be cooked upright and not lose any cheese.  Of, if you get really big jalapenos, you can cut them in half lengthwise, lay them on their side, stuff, wrap and bake them that way.


----------



## buckytom

I think a standard should be established, then variations can go on from there.

An ABT is a large jalapeno that has been halved lengthwise, seeds and pith scraped out, then it is filled with cream cheese and a little smokey sausage, and the whole stuffed jalapeno is wrapped in bacon and smoked.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> I think a standard should be established, then variations can go on from there.
> 
> An ABT is a large jalapeno that has been *halved lengthwise*, seeds and pith scraped out, then it is filled with cream cheese and a little smokey sausage, and the whole stuffed jalapeno is wrapped in bacon and smoked.



I need a different standard.  I cut the top off and scoop out the guts. Also, many ABTs don't have a smoky in them.


----------



## erehweslefox

medtran49 said:


> Since no one else has answered you, no there's not, and it doesn't even have to be cream cheese.  It's sort of a make it your own kind of dish/appy.  The idea has been around for a long time and it's quite a popular dish.  There is even a holder for whole peppers so they can be cooked upright and not lose any cheese.  Of, if you get really big jalapenos, you can cut them in half lengthwise, lay them on their side, stuff, wrap and bake them that way.





buckytom said:


> I think a standard should be established, then variations can go on from there.
> 
> An ABT is a large jalapeno that has been halved lengthwise, seeds and pith scraped out, then it is filled with cream cheese and a little smokey sausage, and the whole stuffed jalapeno is wrapped in bacon and smoked.





Andy M. said:


> I need a different standard.  I cut the top off and scoop out the guts. Also, many ABTs don't have a smoky in them.



I kind of like the Andy approach, I am thinking poblano peppers as they are large., and maybe dice up some scotch bonnet for the stuffing. I will have to wrap them up in Turkey bacon, to keep my wife's vengeful god happy. He has a grudge for some obscure reason against pork.


----------



## buckytom

Andy M. said:


> I need a different standard. I cut the top off and scoop out the guts. Also, many ABTs don't have a smoky in them.


 

OK, sounds good.  2 standard variations on which to work from. Actually 4.

With and without the smokie, and side cut or top cut.



Fox, a poblano sounds good, and turkey bacon certainly will work.


----------



## CraigC

Anybody dare an ABT with Bhut Jolokia, Naga Viper or Carolina Reaper. Personally, since these are meant as horses doovers, pablanos aren't a good choice.

The last ones I made were done upright as Andy does, but stuffed with homemade Mexican chorizo (cooked), oaxaca cheese mixed with a little adobo from a can of chipotles and wrapped in thin bacon. The only thing you can't control, heat wise, is the spiciness of the Japs.


----------



## buckytom

Man, that sounds good, Craigsy. 

Yeah, a poblano ABT is more of a side rather than an amuse bouche. But it could work with the hab filling, or you'd have to drop the atomic part.

Being a chili head, I would try a jolokia or reaper ABT. So long as I have peanut butter and milk available.


----------



## CraigC

buckytom said:


> Man, that sounds good, Craigsy.
> 
> Yeah, a poblano ABT is more of a side rather than an amuse bouche. But it could work with the hab filling, or you'd have to drop the atomic part.
> 
> Being a chili head, I would try a jolokia or reaper ABT. *So long as I have peanut butter and milk available*.



Which one for which end?


----------



## erehweslefox

I adore the ghost peppers. I have yet to sample the carolina Reaper, but hear good things! I'm a bit of a chilli head myself.

TBS


----------



## buckytom

CraigC said:


> Which one for which end?


 
Both for both?


----------



## Paymaster

I use cream cheese mostly on my ABTs but occasionally use shredded cheeses as well.


----------



## CraigC

carihall said:


> Anyone has recipes to share with everyone today???



What are you interested in? For the sausages you will need a meat grinder, stuffer, and natural casings before considering recipes. For most of the meats and sausages you will need some type of smoker. I can direct you to many recipes, but you still need some way to smoke them. Some folks tell you liquid smoke and a slow cooker can be used for pulled pork. You can, but it will not even come close to the taste of a butt cooked low and slow using wood smoke. In a slow cooker the butt sits in rendered fat. With a smoker that fat drips away during the cook.


----------



## Addie

erehweslefox said:


> Craig, you are in this post making me feel bad for living in an apartment and not having a back yard!
> 
> I am gonna have to wait till our next camping trip, in January, until I have anything cooking wise that competes.
> 
> Also, marrying a Jewess, I am now constrained in that I can't use pork. I salivate at your pork butt (yeah I doubt you ever expected to hear that phrase).
> 
> It does look nice. Keep the bbq pit pictures coming, I am a fan.
> 
> TBS



I live in a section of Boston that have multiple triple deckers. They all have a back porch that are built of wood. Even though it is illegal, a lot of families have their BBQ out on the back porch. But they put it near the railing. Not against the house. The previous owner of my daughter's house placed the BBQ against the house and melted the siding. My daughter has a really small BBQ on her porch since she is cooking for only two.


----------

